# DNS Update Tool

## Gladdle

Hallo Leute, fuer diverse Software (http, ftp, fg2 usw.) brauche ich einen DNS Account. Einen Account habe ich seit Jahren, bei den Anbietern cjb.net und bei nerdcamp.net. Nun fehlt mir ein Tool zum Updaten der IP Adresse. Den Gentoo Portage kann man ja leicht durchsuchen: ls /usr/portage/net-dns/:

```
avahi bind-dns-keygen c-ares djbdns dnrd dnsmasq dnswalk fpdns host ldapdns maradns mydns noip-updater openresolv pdnsd rbldnsd tinystats updatedd bind bind-tools ddclient dlint dnshijacker  dnstop ez-ipupdate hesiod idnkit libidn ndu odsclient pdns pdns-recursor sheerdns totd valtz
```

Laut goooooogle ist ez-ipupdate ein geeignetes Tool. Das kann zwar viele vordefinierte Seiten anwaehlen aber nicht meine. Zumindest spuckt google (und mindestens eine Stunde herumprobieren mit dem Parameter "request") nichts dazu aus. Jedoch habe ich ein tolles Zitat gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> To program your own updater, access http://www.cjb.net/cgi-bin/dynip.cgi with these parameters:
> 
> username: 	 CJB.NET Username
> 
> password: 	 CJB.NET Password
> ...

 

Weiss jemand wie man etwa (a) ez-ipupdate richtig konfiguriert oder (b) kennt jemand ein DNS Tool das per URI Updaten kann?

----------

## Gladdle

Nachtrach, hier eine Konfiguration:

```
### Konfigurationsdatei

# /etc/iz-update/gladdle.cjb.net

# To test this File:

# /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate -c /etc/ez-ipupdate/cjb.net.conf

service-type=dyndns-custom

request=http://www.cjb.net/cgi-bin/dynip.cgi

user=xxxx:yyyy

interface=eth0

server=xxxx.cjb.net

host=xxxx.cjb.net

daemon

pid-file=/var/run/ez-ipupdate.pid
```

Und hier den Bug den ich per /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate -c /etc/ez-ipupdate/cjb.net.conf erhalte:

```
*** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000612340 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7fd18689b468]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x76)[0x7fd18689cfa6]

/lib/libc.so.6(fclose+0x158)[0x7fd18688b4f8]

/usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate[0x40b7f9]

/usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate[0x409e49]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0x7fd1868465c6]

/usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate[0x401f99]

======= Memory map: ========

00400000-00410000 r-xp 00000000 08:13 5164835                            /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate

0060f000-00610000 r--p 0000f000 08:13 5164835                            /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate

00610000-00612000 rw-p 00010000 08:13 5164835                            /usr/sbin/ez-ipupdate

00612000-00633000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]

7fd180000000-7fd180021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7fd180021000-7fd184000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0

7fd186612000-7fd186627000 r-xp 00000000 08:13 1835631                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd186627000-7fd186826000 ---p 00015000 08:13 1835631                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd186826000-7fd186827000 r--p 00014000 08:13 1835631                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd186827000-7fd186828000 rw-p 00015000 08:13 1835631                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7fd186828000-7fd186973000 r-xp 00000000 08:13 1835410                    /lib64/libc-2.9.so

7fd186973000-7fd186b73000 ---p 0014b000 08:13 1835410                    /lib64/libc-2.9.so

7fd186b73000-7fd186b77000 r--p 0014b000 08:13 1835410                    /lib64/libc-2.9.so

7fd186b77000-7fd186b78000 rw-p 0014f000 08:13 1835410                    /lib64/libc-2.9.so

7fd186b78000-7fd186b7d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7fd186b7d000-7fd186b9a000 r-xp 00000000 08:13 1835409                    /lib64/ld-2.9.so

7fd186d63000-7fd186d65000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7fd186d97000-7fd186d99000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7fd186d99000-7fd186d9a000 r--p 0001c000 08:13 1835409                    /lib64/ld-2.9.so

7fd186d9a000-7fd186d9b000 rw-p 0001d000 08:13 1835409                    /lib64/ld-2.9.so

7fff507d9000-7fff507ef000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fff507ff000-7fff50800000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]
```

----------

## slick

Ich persönliche finde die DynDNS-Clients meist vollkommen overhead. Ein einfacher Http-Request (in der ip-up) reicht meistens, ggf. mal zur API des Anbieter googlen.

Beispiel dyndns.org:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3762385.html#3762385

----------

